# Beug sur IOS 8



## Marteljea (10 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Comment faire pour signaler à APPLE une erreur de fonctionnement dans les REGLAGE.

En effet SAFARI enregistre TOUS les mot de passe. C'est sympa. C'est plus facile pour les retrouver. 
Mais impossible d'effacer les mots de passe obsolète.
Comment faire pour signaler cette anomalie 
Cordialité 
Jean Pierre.


----------



## Lauange (10 Décembre 2014)

Salut,

Tu peux faire le ménage dans tes mots de passe depuis ton ipad. Tu vas dans Réglages/Safari/Mots de passe en mémoire.


----------



## Marteljea (10 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Oui je sais sa. C'est sympatique. Mais pour le ménage il n'y a pas la serpiere supprimer, qui apparaît.
Cordialité 
Jean Pierre


----------



## Lauange (10 Décembre 2014)

Tu n'a pas trouvé la serpillière mais pourtant elle est bien là. "Balaye" avec ton doigt de la droite vers gauche et elle va apparaître.


----------



## Marteljea (10 Décembre 2014)

Désolé rien ne se passe.
Cela se produit depuis la dernière mise a jour en 8.1.2 ( 12B440)
Espérons que sa va revenir sous peux

Cordialité
Jean Pierre


----------



## Lauange (11 Décembre 2014)

J'ai fais la mise a jour et cela fonctionne toujours. redémarre ton Ipad.


----------



## Marteljea (11 Décembre 2014)

J'ai fait, mais Sa change rien.
Je comprends pas
Cordialité
Jean Pierre


----------



## Marteljea (27 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je sais pas pourquoi c'est rentrer dans l'ordre.
Merci pour votre aide
Joyeux Noël a tous.
Cordialité.
Jean Pierre.


----------

